# how do you drive your car....



## Rollin_GTI (Jun 20, 2006)

i shift around 3200rpm, and bring it up to about 4800rpm when driving harder. i rarely redline it. Is it hard on these engines to be taking up 5500rpm+ all the time?
I cruise around 2400rpm
what do you shift at? and cruise at?


----------



## themandillon (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

shift at anywhere between 3000-4000 when driving normally... when driving hard ill take it to 5000 cruise at around 2000 ish? freeway is 3000-4000...


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (themandillon)*

i've beat the living **** out of my 2.0(you kinda have to) for 70,000+ miles (160,000 total)now and it runs like new. just maintain it and let the rev limiter do the rest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fastmaxxcooper at 8:36 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## dr.sarcastic (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (fastmaxxcooper)*

i drive it like i stole it


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (themandillon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themandillon* »_shift at anywhere between 3000-4000 when driving normally... when driving hard ill take it to 5000 cruise at around 2000 ish? freeway is 3000-4000...

pretty much how i drive mine
steve


----------



## thebrit86 (Mar 24, 2006)

Drive it hard if you have the money, drive it nicely if you dont!!


----------



## TyRuben v2.0 (Apr 11, 2006)

if i'm feeling poor and in one of those tree hugging moods to save gas i'll shift around 2k.
but when i'm an 18 year old ******* (being myself), i'll shift at peak hp (5500 on a 2.0)


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (dr.sarcastic)*

I usually shift around 2600-3000 rpm and cruise around the same. Sometimes i bring it down to like 2200 rpm only to hear my favorite sound the v1 vortech makes


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (fastmaxxcooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastmaxxcooper* »_i've beat the living **** out of my 2.0(you kinda have to) for 70,000+ miles (160,000 total)now and it runs like new. just maintain it and let the rev limiter do the rest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by fastmaxxcooper at 8:36 PM 9-13-2006_

lets see some pics of that 4x4


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (jetta98k2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta98k2* »_lets see some pics of that 4x4

i don't think everyone is ready for that.


----------



## 1-25 characters (May 26, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

I bang it off the rev limiter until I blow the headgasket or spin a bearing. I've gotten good at motorswaps. I can do one in ten minutes flat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rollin_GTI (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (1-25 characters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1-25 characters* »_I bang it off the rev limiter until I blow the headgasket or spin a bearing. I've gotten good at motorswaps. I can do one in ten minutes flat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats the new record! i met a guy once who could do it in 15 minutes so you win. he is going to be SAD


----------



## elephant parade (Jan 10, 2006)

i drive it like ******** jones


----------



## SnubbedMK3 (Aug 28, 2004)

I shift at 3k rpms.
When I get on it, I'll take it to the redline. I love having a bulletproof 2.0L


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (elephant parade)*

i beat the snot out of my car..7k alot because it sounds good. i hit every bump. if it breaks i fix it, simple as that. if my car is too low or i rub too much for me to drive the way i want i know i went too far.


----------



## Runamuk (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (dr.sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.sarcastic* »_i drive it like i stole it


x2
I shift at around 5k rpm, but i let her warm up to half way before any of that...


----------



## thebrit86 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*


_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_i beat the snot out of my car..7k alot because it sounds good. i hit every bump. if it breaks i fix it, simple as that. if my car is too low or i rub too much for me to drive the way i want i know i went too far.

And you live in mass, you have balls sir, great big f-ing balls, to drive like that in MA!


----------



## jettajoe73 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (themandillon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themandillon* »_shift at anywhere between 3000-4000 when driving normally... when driving hard ill take it to 5000 cruise at around 2000 ish? freeway is 3000-4000...

me too.


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (thebrit86)*

I track my car as often as I can afford
once a month, or once every other month.
I auto X once or twice a month
Besides the living hell that puts on the car, I drive to save gas, with the enjoyment of redline when getting on the freeway, and having to get around traffic.


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

until the oil temp is above 180 i shift at or under 3k.
unless I'm spiritedly driving, I shift at or under 4k
otherwise it's balls to the wall. I listen to the motor and switch gears when it sounds like it's winding out.


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Grey Mouser)*

hmmm since i like saving gas i shift at 2000rpm...an on the hiway cruise at 3000rpm(because the cel comes on if i pass 3300rpm)







...but when i got the car i was flooring it everywhere...btw just a question...how much more gas would i burn crusing at 4000 rather then 3000...and does the car run rich if i floor the gas between every shift?








but then again...i do baby the car...an take it to the limit when i feel like it.


_Modified by Golfotron at 12:36 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

depends on how much oil I want to burn.


----------



## gli16vdub (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (B4WrNd)*

my car doesnt make any power after 5,000 because im running such a small turbo, so i dont take it past that and rarely take it past 4300


----------



## cra2y86 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (gli16vdub)*

hard!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cra2y86)*

normally shift at 3-4k but on my favorite on and off ramps on the way to work, its 6-7K.


----------



## modny1 (Jul 12, 2006)

in the city i shift around 2 grand and cruise aroun 50 km/h
i ****in grandma it 
thats why i get 900km's + to a full tank
2.0 *******


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Golfotron)*

Wife in car - nice and easy. 
Me alone, balls to the wall baby! Most of the time 3-4K, with a few 5G 1st gear pulls in city traffic.


----------



## weedot (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (dr.sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.sarcastic* »_i drive it like i stole it

I drive it like i own it,
i own this ***** and she will work for me. 3 and 4 city
5 highway or 5 city if the husband or some jackass on the road has pissed me off








-karrie


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (weedot)*

I drive hard whatever i feel like. (before the red line) but usually i shift 2000 to 3000 for normal driving.
btw it fun to shift all the way to Redline








-kyle-


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (dr.sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.sarcastic* »_i drive it like i stole it

lol thats my new sig , and my way of driving too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








thanks mate, have a


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (jetta32687)*

for get 10 & 2 
I drive 3 & 6 and shift about 5500 rpm


----------



## QuietStorm (May 24, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (PrupleGTI)*

redline first through 5th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, tires must be screeeeeching around turns too


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (QuietStorm)*

I drive the piss out of mine. I hate the effing car. I can't wait till it blows up.


----------



## The Gloves of Death (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (QuietStorm)*

I take it up pretty damn high sometimes.


----------



## GL95x (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (The Gloves of Death)*

i burnt a quarter of a tank of gas in roughly 30 minutes... you be the judge
202,xxxkm, still going strong,


----------



## bikerboy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (The Gloves of Death)*

Usually for normal driving, about 2400 to 3000 RPM. Shifting under 2400 RPM for me is short shifting way too much, and the engine actually uses more gas because it bogs down trying to get up to speed.
If I really want a spirited experience, I'll usually take it up to about 4800 RPM max. I never take it within 1000 RPM of redline. I kinda like my 33 miles per gallon.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (bikerboy)*

I rev to 4k when i'm shifting.. My powerband doesn't really start until 3200 so it's pretty ****ty driving from a redlight to redlight in traffic if i can't get to at least 3k to shift into the next gear. 
If i had to guess, my car sees redline at least once or twice a day. I can't really afford to break anything right now.


----------



## JDVr6 (Feb 14, 2005)

I do mostly highway miles and I shift anywhere between 4,000 - 5,500 RPM's in the 1st 3 gears...I couldn't imagine shifting at 3,000 RPm's - just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## dj_elite (Jun 7, 2006)

like i f--king stole it.
nah jk... if im trying to conserve gas or not scare the living piss out of my non-new yorker passengers, under 4k, otherwise balls to the wall whenever i feel like it


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (dj_elite)*

i drive till at 3500 on the highway and about 2 in the streets, im scared that if i take it to about redline or to redline that it will be the day my car will just be like im done and break on me, but after reading this im going to drive the piss out of it tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberDub15 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (cstjetta)*

Drive it like my life depending on it.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StateSpace (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (PrupleGTI)*

Depends on the music









_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_for get 10 & 2 
I drive 3 & 6

I drive with one at 12 and the other round mi ruca


----------



## cabrio kid (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (StateSpace)*

i go 18 or 18 over 
and i get out and dance on the hood
ghost ride the whip
im hyphy


----------



## VR6Boss (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (dr.sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.sarcastic* »_i drive it like i stole it

x2


----------



## mk3obsessed (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (GL95x)*

if i got past 4000 my car ives out no power at all so even wen i want to tear down the road i can only shift at 3900 soooooo ******* annoying but getting fixed on monday cruise around 2500


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (mk3obsessed)*

Cruise at 2500-3000, Normal driving shifting just about the same, when im bein a stupid **** i'll shift at 7100 , just cuz i can!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLBLEED (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (blackMKAY3)*

mpg mode: in first i shift between 3.5k-4k(you know how the 2.0s lag







), the rest of the gears at 2.5 usually. cruise around 1.8k-2k
when i wana have fun, 4.5k through them all, peel 2nd


----------



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (ILLBLEED)*

I usally use the steering wheel to make it go where i want with help from the gas pedal and sometimes i use the brake pedal to stop but most of the time i use the ebrake


----------



## mkIIIcutiewithabooty (Jun 4, 2006)

I have no clue what the actual numbers are, my tachometer hasn't been right since I got the car. First one was broken, then someone sent me a 2.0l one instead of a VR one. 
I shift when it feels good. 


_Modified by mkIIIcutiewithabooty at 8:07 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

4500~5000 rpm's normal and 7000 rpm's when i drive it hard

_Quote, originally posted by *Rollin_GTI* »_i 
Is it hard on these engines to be taking up 5500rpm+ all the time?


hell no, the VR6 loves it


----------



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (KIEZERJOSE)*

Redline in every gear... old people hate me, but I am addicted to the sound


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (1LOW97VR6)*

i shift at 2500-3000
i like things un-broken, and running correctly


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Vayastyle)*

is that what you call the thing I do driviing I call it beating the $hlt out it. But I only do that when the cel is on if its off something is wrong.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (BubbasA2)*

when the boost starts tapering down, I shift.
time to get a disco potato.


----------



## Veedubsky (Dec 12, 2004)

when i drive around i shift at no more then 2400
saves gas whut do i care its a 2.o not a speed demon


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (96 Trek)*

uhh... usually, i drive like a grandma (shift anywhere betweeen 2000 and 2800 rpm)
but if im actually *driving* i shift where power starts to significantly drop (its usually around 5 grand, but depends on the gear)
if im really in a good mood, i punish my clutch changing back and forth between 3rd and 4th gear


----------



## PELLA (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (SnubbedMK3)*

shift at 3000, push her to 6 - red line if i wanna take down a mustang


----------



## A3GTIVR6 (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (PELLA)*

i take mine to 7k sometimes...he just keeps pulling...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIcfyhXiD8I


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (A3GTIVR6)*

i drive mine like it's about to fall apart any second.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

on a cold start, i shift around 2500 rpm.
when i drive normal, i shift between 3000-4000 rpm.
when having fun, i shift between 5000-6500 rpm.
feel like shifting at 7000 rpm is a waste, because of the power band.


----------



## Six13racer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_when the boost starts tapering down, I shift.
time to get a disco potato.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rollin_GTI (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (StateSpace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StateSpace* »_Depends on the music









I drive with one at 12 and the other round mi ruca


i drive with one tapping the hi hat at 3, and one hitting the snare on the top of my airbag (middle of steering wheel). and my left foot keeping the kick drum beat.
people ask me how i can drum and drive (escpecially on a 5-speed), i respond do you talk and drive? 
answer:
naturally










_Modified by Rollin_GTI at 11:18 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## Raider007 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

normal driving
1st & 2nd gear - 3000-3500
3rd - 5th 2500-3000
highway cruise 3000-4000
highway merging - 4000-5000
when i wanna have fun - 6000+
i baby my cars, but i'll push them when i got the urge


----------



## mkIIIcutiewithabooty (Jun 4, 2006)

wait.. people drive their cars? I have a show car, it just sits in my garage and I wash and wax it everyday.


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (mkIIIcutiewithabooty)*

i don't shift anywhere above 1500.


----------



## theguyfaraway (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Underpants)*

like this,


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (themandillon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themandillon* »_shift at anywhere between 3000-4000 when driving normally... when driving hard ill take it to 5000 cruise at around 2000 ish? freeway is 3000-4000...

ya thats the same here. If i'm doin some dragging ill take it to about 7 but not much farther


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (GL95x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GL95x* »_i burnt a quarter of a tank of gas in roughly 30 minutes... you be the judge
202,xxxkm, still going strong, 

ive done it in under 10


----------



## HK1980 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (vr6freak)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2808327
and
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2801673


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

I usually drive pretty easy to save on gas. (VRT). I usually never go over 3500rpm when driving normally.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (HK1980)*










haha, that pic is the **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My oil pan would explode if i try that


----------



## redjett3 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (GL95x)*

im gunna have too say that i believe the 2.0 is bullet proof, i drive it like its a race car and it runs like new


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)

im normally cruising down the highway at 3500-4 (5th gear, 70-80 mph) i beat my car pretty often, its at 6500 atleast a few times a day just having fun. 
digi 2, 2l 16v


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (TyRuben v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TyRuben v2.0* »_if i'm feeling poor and in one of those tree hugging moods to save gas i'll shift around 2k.


How in the world do you manage to do that around here. Whenever I try to do that I get horns, dirty looks, cut off. etc. I normally rev to around 3500. If I want to have fun, all the way to red line.


----------



## veedub0948 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwbrvr6)*

in hopes that it wont die on me, i pray for it not to die.


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

With extreme care. Redline only when I have to overtake an 18 wheeler.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

4800 every gear when someone's behind me.
3000-4000 when they're not.
Cruise at 3300 on the interstate (0.89 5th + 3.94 FD sucks for RPMs, but it's what I need to have ANY passing power at all...)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

I normally shift at about 3000-4000 normally, when I'm going all out I'll shift at about 6000.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, and I guess I forgot to mention. 4800 is my redline. 54 (VW underrated the solid lifters engines) horses of diesel fury!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

I baby her in town,I'm never in a hurry, When I get on the HWY.I like long wide open spaces and 3 digits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (thebrit86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thebrit86* »_Drive it hard if you have the money, drive it nicely if you dont!!









Drive it nicely all the time when you own a corrado, just to be safe!


----------



## StateSpace (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (56-okrasa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56-okrasa* »_Redline only when I have to overtake an 18 wheeler.

I love to race 18 wheelers!
Have you ever raced a cement truck?
They're fast!
(<---------)


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (KIEZERJOSE)*

Like an asian woman on a crack binge...


----------



## corradosngtis (Nov 29, 2005)

i shift at around 4500 first gear, 4000 second, 3500-4000 3rd, and whenever for the last two gears. I like to stay at least at the start of the power band in town (around 3000) in case i need to pass someone or somethin. I have a vr6 corrado so i really dont need to, but the extra power after 3000 is nice to have when scooting around town. Driving hard i take it to 6500 (redline).
Got a TT exhaust, so 3000 is also when it really really starts to sound angry!


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 to 30K.. in city, when not pissed... to the rev limiter on the way home... traffic is a ***** on the way home from work


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (A216VCTi)*

gotta smell tire on daily basis


----------



## 20GTIVR603 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: how do you drive your car.... (Rollin_GTI)*

I drive a 2003 gti vr6 24v...those familiar with this car know that its 2nd and 3rd gears PULL in mid to high RPM. Normal city I shift and cruise 2500-3500, highway i shift and cruise 3000-4500 rpm. When Im next to a civic and want to make him piss his panties, I shift at 5700-6200 RPM just before the redlind (you all know that the redline reg sucks) 
Drink more
























_Modified by 20GTIVR603 at 5:58 PM 9-24-2006_


----------

